# Best deal on Goodyear tyres



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

I have the habit of tracking tyre prices as changing them on a TT seems to be a biennial affair which I had never experienced with any other car.

I replaced the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 for the Asymmetric 6 last week after finding this deal on National Tyres about 3-4 months ahead of time. The way things are going with inflation and all it made sense to get them now even though I had about 3.5mm of thread left. 

It saved me about £60 as I replaced all 4 tyres @£103 each fitted (225/50 /17) . I was surprised to see that they're now offering 12 months credit at 0% APR. It used to be 3 months. 

Link 








Buy Car Tyres Online, Car Repairs, Car Servicing & MOT Testing | National


National Tyres and Autocare with 1,000 specialists is the UKs No.1 Fast Fit retailer for Car Tyres, Brakes, Exhausts, Batteries, Oil, MOT & Servicing. Book online today!




www.national.co.uk





Use the code shown below. It is valid for summer tyres as well as all season. 










Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

It's never a good idea to buy tyres online and not installed on the wheels. If the installer screwed up the tyre is already paid. If they don't take responsibility you still need to sue them to pay for the tyre. Too much hustle.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Interesting. I never bought tyres online to be installed by a third party though. National Tyres supply only fitted tyres. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## nigh7swimming (Sep 22, 2020)

I always buy tyres online, usually www.camskill.co.uk/ as they have great prices and delivery times. Then I take them to my local shop which has proper load balancing machine, pay £10 per axle and I'm done. Never had issues. The shop services the local supercar experience business so as they do Lambos etc. regularly they have no issues with a TT


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Yup, always buy mine from Blackcircles.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

nigh7swimming said:


> I always buy tyres online, usually www.camskill.co.uk/ as they have great prices and delivery times. Then I take them to my local shop which has proper load balancing machine, pay £10 per axle and I'm done. Never had issues. The shop services the local supercar experience business so as they do Lambos etc. regularly they have no issues with a TT


Exactly the same - local trusted garages/fitters, have been doing this 10 years and never had a tyre fitting issue
If you buy tyres online for a 3rd party to fit - just don't pick bunch or monkeys or cowboys to take it to 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Over £800 for a set of 4 Goodyear Eagle F1 supersports on 245/35/19. And apparantly I'm supposed to be happy that it's an offer. 

... Think I'll just run them dowm to 2mm.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Disrupto64 said:


> Over £800 for a set of 4 Goodyear Eagle F1 supersports on 245/35/19. And apparantly I'm supposed to be happy that it's an offer.
> 
> ... Think I'll just run them dowm to 2mm.


Did you apply the code ALS-15-G in your basket? - I’ve just priced up x4 super sports for mine (which are bigger than yours) 255/35/19 for a smidge under £680 fully fitted…..










EDIT; I see for some reason, 245’s are £238 = £812 with the discount applied for four 😣


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Unfortunately so Stevie. I was speaking to AUDI technical about running the car on 255's so they could give me a concession note to show the insurers so I could swap the tyres over to 255 without it going down as a modification but they said they would not recommend moving up width from 245's. 

Im not sure why the 19s are that size, you can see the tyre stretching over the rim, and with very little protection. I think 255 would be perfect. 










But the prices do look good for market value so thanks OP . These are a good deal if anyone is looking. The price for the 255s you posted, stevie look very good indeed!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Disrupto64 said:


> Unfortunately so Stevie. I was speaking to AUDI technical about running the car on 255's so they could give me a concession note to show the insurers so I could swap the tyres over to 255 without it going down as a modification but they said they would not recommend moving up width from 245's.
> 
> Im not sure why the 19s are that size, you can see the tyre stretching over the rim, and with very little protection. I think 255 would be perfect.
> 
> But the prices do look good for market value so thanks OP . These are a good deal if anyone is looking. The price for the 255s you posted, stevie look very good indeed!


Those don’t look right IMHO even if that’s what Audi say. They’re mk3 8s rims, right? - I can’t see that insurers would need a notification of modification for tyre size, as long as they fit, they fit. Bit if a discussion about it here on the 8s forum









Anyone gone from 245 35 19 to 255 35 19?


Hi all, Just wondering if anyone has moved from the supplied 245 tyres to 255 tyres on the standard TT? If so, any benefits, handling, aesthetics, ride differences at all? My 2015 TT S-Line quattro will be ready for some more tyres in the coming months and was thinking of going 255 over the...




www.ttforum.co.uk





According to Nankang tyre manufacturer, it’s perfectly acceptable to run a 255/35 on an 19inch rim if it’s 8.5J - 10J. See below.



https://www.nankangtyre.co.uk/assets/5681d4133c/Nankang-rim-width-March-2018-Nankang-only-sizes-portrait.pdf


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Steviejones133 said:


> Those don’t look right IMHO even if that’s what Audi say. They’re mk3 8s rims, right? - I can’t see that insurers would need a notification of modification for tyre size, as long as they fit, they fit. Bit if a discussion about it here on the 8s forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you and the 255 is the logical choice for this alloy. (they are the 19" mk3) 

I even sent them an alloy width chart and AUDI still refused it. (I work for a German company, and they don't appreciate being told that they are wrong) 

From my insurers / AUDI: Changing the width of the tyre will change the characteristics of the cars handling the handling / stability and breaking, even though AUDI offer the 255 on TTs, albeit think they are a different aspect... And I asked my insurer beforehand and they said it would be classed as a modification, then when pushed for a quote: told me they would refuse to insure me if I wanted to go ahead with changing the tyres. 

I could get insurance via a mod broker, but cant be bothered with it. Ultimately I don't think people tell their insurance when they do it, and they probably would never be able to tell in the event of an accident. But technically if caught, it would invalidate insurance in the event of an accident. (and found/ caught)


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Disrupto64 said:


> Im not sure why the 19s are that size, you can see the tyre stretching over the rim, and with very little protection. I think 255 would be perfect.












Your rim is a 9 x 19 Audi p/n 8S0601025F (8S designating the rim is designed for a TT MK3)
and TTS's come from the factory with 255/35-19... Can't see how insurance can say this would be considered a mod. 

Maybe get a TTS door sill sticker that lists the pressure for a 255/35-19 tire (if you're currently doesn't already). Any questions you just point to the sticker 








Michelin Pilot Alpin 255/35-R19 mounted on the same rim as yours


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Disrupto64 said:


> Unfortunately so Stevie. I was speaking to AUDI technical about running the car on 255's so they could give me a concession note to show the insurers so I could swap the tyres over to 255 without it going down as a modification but they said they would not recommend moving up width from 245's.
> 
> Im not sure why the 19s are that size, you can see the tyre stretching over the rim, and with very little protection. I think 255 would be perfect.


Maybe they got confused, newer TT's are equipped with 245 35 19 instead of 255.

When I install 245 on my 19" sline rim the tyre don't strech to the rim. The extra hump to support SST tyres prevent the tyre from stretching. The problen is I can visually see a large gap.


----------



## zsdom (Oct 25, 2020)

Find yourselves a local Costco

245 price









235 price









Or even better get yourselves a set of Michelins PS4s, buy 4 & get £100 off, plus they’re even cheaper if you have a store membership & buy in the store
They charge £8 for fitting & inflate with nitrogen, they also properly use a torque wrench to re fit the alloys & not some windy gun set at 1billion ugga duggas


----------

